# Testbericht zum MAXNOMIC HEXABOSS MIG



## palledes (14. Juli 2018)

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion, liebe Community,

ich habe den MAXNOMIC HEXABOSS MIG die letzten 4 Wochen ausgiebig getestet und möchte euch in diesem Review meine Erfahrungen und Eindrücke zu diesem Gaming-Chair mitteilen. 

Bevor ich anfange, möchte ich mich noch einmal ganz herzlich bei NEEDforSEAT und PC Games Hardware bedanken, die diesen Lesertest erst möglich gemacht haben!


Technische Daten des HEXABOSS MIG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Quelle: MAXNOMIC(R) HEXABOSS MIG-SERIES online kaufen | NEEDforSEAT(R)


_Die Qual der Wahl

Vor dem Kauf des HEXABOSS MIG, darf man sich zwischen zwei unterschiedlichen Rollen und Sitztiefen entscheiden.

Bei den Rollen, hat man die Wahl zwischen:


Rollen für Hartböden (z.B. Fliesen, Stein, Granit, Estrich etc.) oder
Rollen für Weichböden (z.B. Parkett, Vinyl, Kork etc.).
Bei der Sitztiefe, kann man zwischen einer Tiefe von 50 cm oder 55 cm wählen. 

Da ich einen Holzboden habe, habe ich mich bei meinem Stuhl für die weicheren Rollen entschieden. Bei der Sitzfläche habe ich (mit meinen 1,73 m) die kürzere Sitzfläche gewählt.


Unboxing

Der HEXABOSS MIG wird in einem riesigen, ca. 30 Kg schweren Karton geliefert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir war der Karton auf einer Seite ziemlich stark eingedellt. Deshalb hatte ich schon Angst, dass der Stuhl vielleicht beschädigt sein könnte. Dem war aber glücklicherweise nicht so! Dank der sehr guten und sicheren Verpackung, ist dem Stuhl überhaupt nichts passiert.

Öffnet man den Karton, sticht einem zunächst einmal die Montage Anleitung und die Rückenlehne ins Auge.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter der Rückenlehne kommen dann die Sitzfläche und die weiteren Einzelteile des Stuhls zum Vorschein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Teile des Stuhls sind fein säuberlich in Folien oder kleinen Kartons verpackt. Die empfindlichen Teile werden zusätzlich noch durch Luftpolsterfolie oder Schaumstoff geschützt. Sehr lobenswert!


Der Zusammenbau

Hat man die kompletten Einzelteile des Gaming-Chairs dann vor sich, kann man sich an den Zusammenbau machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser ist in der Montage Anleitung in Form einer Bilder Anleitung auch Schritt für Schritt beschrieben und deshalb sehr einfach durchführbar!

Das Werkzeug, das man für den Zusammenbau benötigt, wird in Form eines Universalschlüssels mit Inbusschlüssel und Schraubenzieher auch gleich mitgeliefert, sodass dass man nach dem Auspacken auch gleich loslegen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sogar Mehrzweckfett ist im Lieferumfang enthalten, damit man die Rollen und die Gasdruckfeder leichter montieren kann. Sehr lobenswert!

Die Montage Anleitung ist extrem gut aufgebaut und hat mir deshalb sehr gut gefallen! Denn jeder, der insgesamt 42 Montageschritte, wird nicht nur durch ein farbiges Bild beschrieben, sondern auch noch durch einen darunter stehenden Text näher erläutert. So weiß man immer genau, was man bei jedem Schritt zu beachten hat und kann überhaupt nichts falsch machen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Aufbau meines Gaming-Chairs verlief deshalb auch sehr einfach und ohne größere Probleme ab! 

NEEDforSEAT empfiehlt für den Zusammenbau des Stuhls zwei Personen. Ich konnte meinen Stuhl (bis auf einen einzigen Schritt), aber auch problemlos alleine Zusammenbauen.

Nur bei der Montage der Rückenlehne an die Sitzfläche habe ich mir eine zweite Person zur Hilfe geholt. Denn dieser Montageschritt war alleine doch etwas schwierig. 

Das Einsetzen der Rückenlehne zwischen die beiden Gelenk-Laschen der Sitzfläche ging ja noch alleine. Aber dann die Rückenlehne so auszurichten, dass man alle vier Schraubenlöcher sieht und anschließend die Rückenlehne auch noch in dieser Position zu halten, um die Schrauben eindrehen zu können, war alleine fast ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Zu zweit ging das sehr viel einfacher!

Den kompletten Aufbau habe ich zunächst einmal mit dem mitgelieferten Universalschlüssel durchgeführt. Das Eindrehen und Festziehen der M8 Schrauben mit dem Inbusschlüssel ging damit auch ohne Probleme. Als ich dann aber den Schraubenzieher benutzen sollte, um die Schraubenabdeckungen zu montieren, habe ich lieber zu einem richtigen Schraubenzieher gegriffen. Denn mit dem Universalschlüssel konnte ich aufgrund der Größe einfach keinen so richtigen Druck aufbauen. Ein richtiger Schraubenzieher liegt da einfach viel besser in der Hand und war deshalb hier meine bevorzugte Wahl. 

Beim gesamten Aufbauen des Stuhls sind mir keinerlei scharfe Kanten oder ähnliche Mängel aufgefallen, an denen man sich hätte verletzen oder schneiden können. 

Alle Löcher waren sauber gebohrt, so dass sich jede Schraube einfach und ohne extremen Kraftaufwand in sein Gewinde schrauben lies. Sehr lobenswert!

Hält man sich an die Anleitung und befolgt jeden Schritt wie dort beschrieben, ist der HEXABOSS MIG in ca. 50 - 60 Minuten in Ruhe und ohne Stress fertig aufgebaut.

Aufgebaut sieht der HEXABOSS MIG dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit man als Benutzer auch gleich weiß, wie man seinen neu aufgebauten Stuhl zu verwenden hat, findet man am Ende der Montage Anleitung sogar noch weiterführende Bedienungshinweise, Pflegehinweise und wichtige Sicherheitshinweise zu seinem Stuhl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bedienungshinweise zeigen einem auf einem Blick, für was die ganzen Knöpfe und Hebel des Stuhls gut sind. So weiß man als Anwender auch gleich, wie man den Stuhl verstellen kann und optimal an seine Sitzposition anpassen kann. Sehr benutzerfreundlich!

Die Pflegehinweise sind auch nicht uninteressant und geben einem einen kurzen Überblick, mit welchen Reinigungsmitteln man das Kunstleder reinigen darf und was man sonst noch alles bei der Pflege seines Stuhls zu beachten hat.

Die Sicherheitshinweise sagen einem dann noch klipp und klar, wie man den Stuhl zu verwenden hat und was man am Besten nicht mit dem Stuhl anstellen sollte.


Einstellungsmöglichkeiten

Nachdem ich den HEXABOSS MIG fertig aufgebaut hatte, habe ich meinen Stuhl erst einmal an meine Körperstatur angepasst. 

Sprich, die Gasdruckfeder in die richtige Höhe gebracht, die Lordosenstütze an meinen unteren Rücken angepasst, die Höhe der Kopfstütze verstellt, die Armlehnen auf eine komfortable Höhe gestellt und die Rückenlehen leicht nach hinten geneigt.

*Sitzhöhe:* Die Höhenverstellung des Stuhls geht ganz einfach, wie bei jedem Stuhl, mit einem Hebel rechts unterhalb der Sitzfläche. Die niedrigste Sitzhöhe beim HEXABOSS MIG ist 50 cm. Die höchste 60 cm. Dazwischen lässt sich die Höhe dank der Gasdruckfeder stufenlos verstellen.

*Die Lordosenstütze:* Die Lordosenstütze kann man mit einem kleinen Drehrad an der Seite der Rückenlehne anpassen und so perfekt an seinen unteren Rücken angleichen.
Die Lordosenstütze sorgte bei mir nicht nur für eine aufrechtere Haltung, sondern ersparte mir bei längeren Sessions auch Rückenschmerzen. Einfach top!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Kopfstütze:* Die Kopfstütze lässt sich stufenlos nach oben oder unten verschieben und so perfekt an die eigene Körpergröße anpassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Kopfkissen ist zwar angenehm weich, für meinen Geschmack aber trotzdem etwas zu voluminös. Da das Kopfkissen beim Auflegen des Kopfes auch kaum nachgibt, führte das bei mir dazu, dass mein Kopf beim Aufliegen immer leicht schräg nach vorne geneigt war. Das tat meinem Nacken auf Dauer gar nicht gut!

Die Kopfstütze hat mir deshalb nicht so gut gefallen! Sie ragt für meinen Geschmack einfach etwas zu weit nach vorne und war für mich deshalb eher hinderlich. Ein weicheres, etwas dünneres Kopfkissen oder ein normales, kleines Nackenkissen hätte ich hier deshalb besser gefunden!

*4D-Armlehnen:* Die Armlehnen lassen sich mit einem kleinen Bedienknopf unterhalb der Armlehne in der Höhe verstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neben der Höhe, kann man diese zusätzlich auch noch in alle möglichen anderen Richtungen wie vor, zurück, links oder rechts (4D) bewegen. Die Armlehnen sind auch leicht gepolstert, so dass die Arme sehr angenehm aufliegen.

Armlehnen konnte ich persönlich an einem Gaming-Stuhl eigentlich noch nie leiden. Mit dem HEXABOSS MIG hat sich das geändert! 

Dadurch, dass man die Lehnen so schnell per Knopfdruck verstellen kann, erwische ich mich immer wieder dabei, dass ich diese an meine aktuelle Tätigkeit anpasse. Zocke ich z.B. gerade, stelle ich die Armlehnen so ein, dass ich meinen Maus-Arm perfekt auf die Armlehne ablegen kann. Schreibe ich gerade, stelle ich die Armlehnen ganz tief, da sie mich ansonsten stören würden. Sehr angenehm!
*
Rückenlehne:* Auch die Rückenlehne lässt sich stufenlos verstellen und mit einem kleinen Hebel an der Seite, um bis zu 67° nach hinten neigen. Sehr angenehm, wenn man einmal schnell seine Sitzhaltung ändern möchte oder nach einer langen Session einfach mal relaxen möchte!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Knie-Wippmechanik:* Der HEXABOSS MIG hat zusätzlich auch noch eine Knie-Wippmechanik. In diese kann man durch einfaches Zurücklehnen wechseln. Sollte einem die Wippmechanik gerade stören, kann man diese mit einem Hebel links unterhalb der Sitzfläche auch einfach deaktivieren.

Die Wippmechanik hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Vor allem beim Filme schauen oder beim Zocken habe ich oft in die Wippfunktion gewechselt, da es sehr angenehm für mich war, während dessen einfach ein bisschen entspannt zu wippen und meinen Körper ein bisschen zu bewegen.

*Die Rollen: *Wie bereits erwähnt, habe ich mich bei meinem Stuhl für die weicheren Rollen entschieden.

Die Rollen sind trotz Holzboden angenehm leise und rollen auch sehr gut auf diesem, ohne irgendwelche Kratzer zu hinterlassen. Auch Teppich meistern die Rollen mit Leichtigkeit und ohne Probleme!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Sitzkomfort

Hat man den HEXABOSS MIG dann erst einmal perfekt an seine Körperstatur angepasst, gewöhnt man sich schnell an den Stuhl. Nach ein paar Tagen fühlt man sich auf dem Stuhl schon wie zu Hause und möchte ihn nicht mehr „missen“. Denn setzt man sich dann mal wieder auf seinen alten Stuhl, kommt einem dieser schon sehr unbequem und fremd vor und man fragt sich, wie man die ganzen Jahre auf diesem Stuhl sitzen konnte. So ging es zumindest mir, als ich mich nach ein paar Tagen mal wieder auf meinen alten, billigen Noname Gaming-Stuhl gesetzt habe.

Nach 4 Wochen im Dauereinsatz, ist der HEXABOSS MIG immer noch genauso bequem wie am Anfang. 

Der Sitzkomfort ist kurz gesagt, einfach bombe!

Die Sitzfläche ist nicht „zu weich“, sodass man beim darauf Sitzen nur sehr leicht einsinkt. So sitzt man auch nach längerem Sitzen immer noch sehr bequem.

Die Lordosenstütze und die Seitenwangen geben dem unteren Rücken einen sehr guten Halt, so dass man eigentlich immer in einer sehr aufrechten und bequemen Haltung auf dem Stuhl sitzt.

Das hat bei mir dafür gesorgt, dass ich stundenlang auf dem Stuhl sitzen konnte, ohne dass es in irgendeiner Weise unbequem für mich wurde. Bei meinem alten Stuhl, habe ich nach längeren Sessions immer Rückenschmerzen bekommen. Auch das bleibt mir mit dem HEXABOSS MIG erspart, da ich nach vielen Stunden immer noch genauso bequem sitze, wie am Anfang!

Das hat auch mit den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten des HEXABOSS MIG zu tun. Denn diese unterstützen den Sitzkomfort auch noch einmal zusätzlich! 

Möchte ich nach längerem Sitzen meine Sitzhaltung einmal verändern, verstelle ich die Rückenlehne einfach ein bisschen. Brauche ich ein bisschen Bewegung, wechsle ich einfach in die Wippmechanik. Und möchte ich nach einigen Stunden vor dem PC mal komplett Entspannen, stelle ich die Rückenlehne einfach ganz nach hinten und lege die Beine hoch. Einfach top, extrem angenehm und sehr entspannend!


Verarbeitungsqualität und Design

Der HEXABOSS MIG ist durchwegs sehr gut verarbeitet! 

Alle Nähte sind sehr sauber geführt und nirgendswo gibt es heraushängende Fäden oder ähnliche Unschönheiten. Das Kunstleder wirkt sehr hochwertig und lässt den Stuhl sehr edel aussehen! 

Dank der guten Verarbeitungsqualität wirken die wabenförmige Absteppungen auf dem Stuhl überhaupt nicht billig und sind so ein wahrer Eyecatcher!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gestickte “MAXNOMIC“ Logo auf der Kopfstütze und der Rückenlehne wirkt dezent und passt sehr gut in das Gesamtbild des Stuhls! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Armlehnen und die Schraubenabdeckungen bestehen zwar aus Plastik, wirken aber deshalb keinesfalls billig und lassen auch das Gesamtbild des Stuhls keinesfalls billig wirken!  

Der gesamte Stuhl wirkt meiner Meinung sehr hochwertig und edel. Er hat mit seinen abgeflachten Seitenwangen und seiner schalenförmigen Sitzfläche ein tolles Design und macht dem “BOSS“ in seinem Namen alle Ehre!  


Fazit

Der HEXABOSS MIG hat mir insgesamt sehr gut gefallen! Der Stuhl ist schnell und einfach aufgebaut, ist sehr gut verarbeitet und hat ein tolles Design. Der Sitzkomfort ist hervorragend und wird durch die umfassenden Einstellungsmöglichkeiten des Stuhls noch einmal zusätzlich unterstützt. 

Die Rollen sind sehr leisen und meistern Teppiche als auch Holzböden ohne Probleme.

Das Einzige, was mir an diesem Stuhl nicht so gut gefallen hat, war die Kopfstütze. Denn diese ragt für meinen Geschmack einfach ein bisschen zu weit nach vorne, so dass der Kopf beim Aufliegen leicht schräg nach vorne geneigt ist. Das war auf Dauer dann doch etwas unbequem und störend. Ein normales Nackenkissen hätte ich hier deshalb sehr viel besser gefunden!

Vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis her, finde ich den Stuhl ehrlich gesagt etwas zu teuer. Denn der Stuhl bietet mit seinen Features und Einstellungsmöglichkeiten nichts, was mir auch ein 400€ Stuhl von MAXNOMIC wie z.B. der MAXNOMIC NEEDforSEAT OFC bieten würde. 

Alles in allem, kann ich den HEXABOSS MIG aber trotzdem bedenkenlos empfehlen! Denn es ist wirklich ein toller Stuhl, mit einem außergewöhnlichen Design, mit dem ich die nächsten Jahre sicherlich noch meinen Spaß haben werde!


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juli 2018)

Eine Aufbauanleitung mit ner netten Dame die das illustriert. Darauf könnten auch mal andere kommen, ich fänds super^^
Schick sieht der Stuhl ja aus, aber 400 Euro für nen Bürostuhl tut auch weh irgendwie. Mein jetziger war auch nicht viel billiger, deswegen muss er noch ne ganze Weile durchhalten.


----------



## honortripp (20. Dezember 2020)

Kann mal jemand bilder zeigen wie das Ding nach X Jahren aus sieht? Dieses geschwafel auf der Webseite "zum Tierwohl setzen wir kein Leder ein" interpretiere ich eher so " wir sparen und reden dem Kunden ein grünes Gewissen ein, desswegen nehmen wir auch weiter Leder Preise"
Mein vertrauen ins "Plastik Leder" ist schon richtung Null und auf die Steppnähte in der Form würde ich erst nichts geben.


----------



## PomFritz (27. Dezember 2021)

Ja kann ich dir sagen -  Aber ein Bild sagt ja bekannlich mehr als 1000 Worte. Für mich ist klar: Nie wieder!! 
Nach einem Jahr gingen die Nähte auf und der Sitz wurde getauscht - das war noch positiv. Aber der 2 Sitz sah dann nach einem weiteren Jahr so aus wie auf den Bildern.  Kulanz??  Fehlanzeige!!


----------

